# Refuse collection - good or rubbish?



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've just got back from the UK where I was a victim of my local council's jobsworth refuse collectors. What a load of rubbish they are! It got me thinking how much better the binmen are here in Spain - and my council tax is 80 per cent cheaper too. I've just published a blog article which tells the whole story and compares the two countries. I'd be very interested to know if other ExpatForum members agree with me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Donna773 said:


> I've just got back from the UK where I was a victim of my local council's jobsworth refuse collectors. What a load of rubbish they are! It got me thinking how much better the binmen are here in Spain - and my council tax is 80 per cent cheaper too. I've just published a blog article which tells the whole story and compares the two countries. I'd be very interested to know if other ExpatForum members agree with me.


I think the system here is brilliant!!

it does take a bit of getting use to at first - but the simple fact that you don't have stinky rubbish on your property for - is it 2 weeks now in the UK? - is great!!

I can even sleep through the bins near us being emptied at 6am - sometimes - but always sleep through the 2am 'recycle bins' collection


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

What is the system in spain, do they have seperate bins for different types of waste or is everything destined for landfill ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MacRov said:


> What is the system in spain, do they have seperate bins for different types of waste or is everything destined for landfill ?


yes, there are seperate bins for normal rubbish, one for glass, one for plastic, one for paper & we also have repositories for used cooking oil!

in soem areas I have also seen a seperate one for garden rubbish

but they aren't in your garden - they are huge skip sized bins in the street which are emptied every night


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Now that does sound like a better way of doing it, every night though must cost a fortune to run seeing as they'd need a lot more trucks. How do they manage it, not like they pay anything like the uk council tax ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MacRov said:


> What is the system in spain, do they have seperate bins for different types of waste or is everything destined for landfill ?


The rubbish collection varies rom area to area. In some it's everyday & here where I live it's 3x a week. Excellent compared to what I had in the Uk ! Yes they 've bins around here for recycling everything , cartons , glass, paper & cardboard. Also old clothes & footwear now. Plus , our council makes money on it .
PS, Donna, my council tax here is 124 times cheaper than what I paid in the UK in 2002.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> The rubbish collection varies rom area to area. In some it's everyday & here where I live it's 3x a week. Excellent compared to what I had in the Uk ! Yes they 've bins around here for recycling everything , cartons , glass, paper & cardboard. Also old clothes & footwear now. Plus , our council makes money on it .


You've kinda answered my 2nd post there, I take it they sell the recycled waste for other countries or comapnies to process ?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Or here in some parts of Fuengirola, we have the underground recycling bins which are for organic material, plastic, paper and glass. I am not sure how are often they are emptied, I doubt whether it's every day, maybe once a week. They do sometimes get filled up very quickly, particularly the plastic ones, so sometimes they overflow onto the street. Generally, though, I think the system here is very good. Also, once a month at the feria ground, they have a mobile recycling unit for oil, batteries etc.


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> The rubbish collection varies rom area to area. In some it's everyday & here where I live it's 3x a week. Excellent compared to what I had in the Uk ! Yes they 've bins around here for recycling everything , cartons , glass, paper & cardboard. Also old clothes & footwear now. Plus , our council makes money on it .
> PS, Donna, my council tax here is 124 times cheaper than what I paid in the UK in 2002.


Looks like Expats United on this one, Gus. Viva el sistema espanol! Anyone think the British collection system is better?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MacRov said:


> You've kinda answered my 2nd post there, I take it they sell the recycled waste for other countries or comapnies to process ?


I don't know how they dispose of it but they are still making money out of it without putting the glass, paper, cardboard & plastic manufacturers out of business. We've got a council recycling centre where you can take used oil, batteries, old phones , domestic & household equipment . There's seperate bins for everything you can think of. There is a seperate 'vertedero' for 'escombras' ( building waste ) where they charge companies to empty skips & lorries but householders dump free. Anything usable ( & there used to be plenty ! ) is sorted & sold off.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Or here in some parts of Fuengirola, we have the underground recycling bins which are for organic material, plastic, paper and glass. I am not sure how are often they are emptied, I doubt whether it's every day, maybe once a week. They do sometimes get filled up very quickly, particularly the plastic ones, so sometimes they overflow onto the street. Generally, though, I think the system here is very good. Also, once a month at the feria ground, they have a mobile recycling unit for oil, batteries etc.


we had the underground ones in the port, but they filled & closed them off a couple of years ago - don't know why, but rumour was that there was a subsidence problem!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> The rubbish collection varies rom area to area. In some it's everyday & here where I live it's 3x a week. Excellent compared to what I had in the Uk ! Yes they 've bins around here for recycling everything , cartons , glass, paper & cardboard. Also old clothes & footwear now. Plus , our council makes money on it .
> PS, Donna, my council tax here is 124 times cheaper than what I paid in the UK in 2002.


oh yes!! I forgot the old clothes & shoes bins!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In my area, we have our own bins outside of our houses. We dont separate anything (the facility isnt available). We simply put the full bin liner in the bin outside of the house at night and its miraculously gone in the morning! We have a garden refuse lorry come round if you call them to say you have some and we get the street cleaners coming along once a week with a water vanm a couple of chaps sweeping and tidying

Jo xxx


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, there are seperate bins for normal rubbish, one for glass, one for plastic, one for paper & we also have repositories for used cooking oil!
> 
> in soem areas I have also seen a seperate one for garden rubbish
> 
> but they aren't in your garden - they are huge skip sized bins in the street which are emptied every night


we just have the one bin up the road, no recycling


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> we just have the one bin up the road, no recycling


I bet there's one not far away


ask about a _zona verde_


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> In my area, we have our own bins outside of our houses. We dont separate anything (the facility isnt available). We simply put the full bin liner in the bin outside of the house at night and its miraculously gone in the morning! We have a garden refuse lorry come round if you call them to say you have some and we get the street cleaners coming along once a week with a water vanm a couple of chaps sweeping and tidying
> 
> Jo xxx


really - just once a week

we have people cleaning our streets all day every day


we never see any litter - most of the time they are sweeping up leaves..........


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the daily collection from a communal bin is great, but in the summer heat you couldn´t really do it any other way.

We have recycling bins for paper, glass, clothing and plastics in the village but they aren´t all within walking distance.

What I like best is that if you have anything that might possibly be useful to someone else, you don´t put it in the skip, you leave it next to it. We got rid of an entire wardrobe (in bits) that way.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Here in Wales its once a week collection separate bags. Crazy thing is the price of paper has dropped so low it cannot be sold so is now compacted and sitting in dissused factory units and a lot of the rest ends up in a land fill.

I'm not saying recycling has become a failed experiment in the UK but its not far off it if the truth was told.

An increase in cut fingers too as people have to wash empty food cans now before putting them in a bag. When we had snow refuge was not collectied for three weeks which included all the wrapping from xmas presents, its was a bloody nightmare with bags everywhere and local cats and foxes having picnics in the street.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> Here in Wales its once a week collection separate bags. Crazy thing is the price of paper has dropped so low it cannot be sold so is now compacted and sitting in dissused factory units and a lot of the rest ends up in a land fill.
> 
> I'm not saying recycling has become a failed experiment in the UK but its not far off it if the truth was told.
> 
> An increase in cut fingers too as people have to wash empty food cans now before putting them in a bag. When we had snow refuge was not collectied for three weeks which included all the wrapping from xmas presents, its was a bloody nightmare with bags everywhere and local cats and foxes having picnics in the street.


yet another reason why I like living in Spain..... a simple thing like disposing of household rubbish..... is simple


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> yet another reason why I like living in Spain..... a simple thing like disposing of household rubbish..... is simple


In Asturias our bins are deposited outside at about 7pm and collected before 11pm daily. Everywhere we have the three underground recycling points.

Sounds good but people who work evenings complain that they never see a dustbin?? Guess whatever the system you cannot keep all the people happy all the time


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

You guys all seem to be very lucky! I live in an urbanización in Lliria close to Valencia and here it is an absolute nightmare. Our neighbours here don't even bother to throw their waste into the bin. There is rubbish everywhere on the streets, stray dogs ripping the bags open at night, even out of the bins. No separating the waste - everything in one bag. We have an area for special waste, but nobody bothers taking their stuff there - to far for them and too much hazzle. They just throw it wherever they go - even out of a driving car.
Just wanted to share this with you so that you know that there are also other places where it is not working so nicely.
Have a great weekend everybody!
Steffi


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> really - just once a week
> 
> we have people cleaning our streets all day every day
> 
> ...


We have them once a week, I think they get them more in the town, but we're up on an urbanizacion and yes we also get a little chap who comes along with a leaf blower thing!! In fact in the last week we've had men cleaning out the water gulleys that run along the side of the road and re-concreting them!

That is one thing Spain does well and thats looking after their streets and public areas! - Altho occasionally you'll see a broken manhole cover that is dangerous and has been like that forever!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Winnieborder said:


> You guys all seem to be very lucky! I live in an urbanización in Lliria close to Valencia and here it is an absolute nightmare. Our neighbours here don't even bother to throw their waste into the bin. There is rubbish everywhere on the streets, stray dogs ripping the bags open at night, even out of the bins. No separating the waste - everything in one bag. We have an area for special waste, but nobody bothers taking their stuff there - to far for them and too much hazzle. They just throw it wherever they go - even out of a driving car.
> Just wanted to share this with you so that you know that there are also other places where it is not working so nicely.
> Have a great weekend everybody!
> Steffi


that sounds dreadful!!

but surely it's not working because the neighbours are lazy, rather than that the facilities aren't there?

or did I misundersatnd?


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> We have them once a week, I think they get them more in the town, but we're up on an urbanizacion and yes we also get a little chap who comes along with a leaf blower thing!! In fact in the last week we've had men cleaning out the water gulleys that run along the side of the road and re-concreting them!
> 
> That is one thing Spain does well and thats looking after their streets and public areas! - Altho occasionally you'll see a broken manhole cover that is dangerous and has been like that forever!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Spain looks after their streets and public places?? You must be joking! 
What about all the dog pooh everywhere and the rubbish everywhere? I might not be talking about the famous and well looked after places, but in the smaller towns, you cannot walk without stepping into dog ****... :-(


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

@Xabiachica: you are right - people here are extremely lazy and badly behaved! But also facilities are not available here. Just two normal bins.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Winnieborder said:


> Spain looks after their streets and public places?? You must be joking!
> What about all the dog pooh everywhere and the rubbish everywhere? I might not be talking about the famous and well looked after places, but in the smaller towns, you cannot walk without stepping into dog ****... :-(



I guess it depends where you live. But in the places I've lived, namely Alhaurin de la Torre and now, Benalmadena they are very clean. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

I totally agree with you, Jo.
I just wanted to show that there are also other places in Spain. ;-)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Winnieborder said:


> @Xabiachica: you are right - people here are extremely lazy and badly behaved! But also facilities are not available here. Just two normal bins.


so they could use the bins


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually the worst place for dog poo at the moment is my garden !!! Cos of the rain we havent been taking them out to the woods to do their "business" very much!! We're just letting it dry (sorry, too much information) and then the kids will be sent out to pick it all up - I knew there was a good use for children lol!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> we just have the one bin up the road, no recycling


Looks like everyone's got something to say about rubbish (!) and once again it's different depending on the area you're in.

It looks like Callosa de Segura is a bit behind in the recyling stakes, but on the Ayuntamiento page it does say it's installing/ has installed bins for batteries and domestic cooking oil.

Here we've got bins for most things and we don't mind walking a bit out of our way if we have to to be able to recycle. If there's anything we can't immediatly get rid of we go to the "*Punto Limpio"* which every town hall should have. Your town hall may have a different name, but it'll be smth similar -* punto verde, centro de reciclaje* etc.There you have facilities to dump paint, engine oil, x rays, household appliances - all the things that you can't put in the usual bins.

Putting stuff on the pavement ready for others to make use of has always existed here, but it's great if somebody wants it. If not, it clutters up the road/ pavement and gets smelly and dirty. Then somebody's likely to toss it over a wall into a field. That's why most town halls now have a service where you can phone up and they come round on a designated day to pick up bulky items. Years ago we used to go to the swanky Salamanca area on Wednesdays 'cos that was funiture chucking out day. Unfortunately, in present day Madrid, there are hundreds of immigrants and general poor who go round the bins every night, especially those of the supermarkets, to see what they can scavenge.

One last point. Recycling isn't always done to make a profit, but to avoid using energy and new or raw materials. Recyling paper isn't usually a profitable exercise. It merely makes use of something that already exists therefore avoiding cutting down more trees and also avoiding use of valuable landfill space. I think it also uses less energy as well, but am not sure


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> Actually the worst place for dog poo at the moment is my garden !!! Cos of the rain we havent been taking them out to the woods to do their "business" very much!! We're just letting it dry (sorry, too much information) and then the kids will be sent out to pick it all up - I knew there was a good use for children lol!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


 
I totally know what you're talking about! The difference between us is that we don't have kids! ;-)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Winnieborder said:


> Spain looks after their streets and public places?? You must be joking!
> What about all the dog pooh everywhere and the rubbish everywhere? I might not be talking about the famous and well looked after places, but in the smaller towns, you cannot walk without stepping into dog ****... :-(


Not dog poo again, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There are so many posts about dog poo, if you really want to talk about it please use the search thingies and you'll have hours of entertaining reading laid out before you

Sounds like you need to bring up this problem with the president of the comunidad or the administrator, with photos; not necessarily of the people who do it, but of what the streets are like. You could also try petitioning the town hall for more bins or a better system of distribution of bins.

Are the people on your urba mainly Spanish or immigrants from other countries?


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

No more words about dog pooh... I promise! ;-)

Our neighbours are all Spanish and extremely "burros" if you know what I mean. Without any behaviour and totally ignorant and selfish. Unfortunately! :-(


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I guess it depends where you live. But in the places I've lived, namely Alhaurin de la Torre and now, Benalmadena they are very clean.
> 
> Jo xxx


Our streets are kept very clean too. The council hires unemployed people on rotating three-month contracts and they are out every morning cleaning up the litter (and the dog-poo) in their green-and-yellow overalls. Some of the old ladies still scrub the steps and cobbles outside their own houses too.

But people still chuck rubbish over the fence into common land - I can't understand why, as there are plenty of bins and you can get large items collected from your house on the council lorry for free.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Winnieborder said:


> No more words about dog pooh... I promise! ;-)
> 
> Our neighbours are all Spanish and extremely "burros" if you know what I mean. Without any behaviour and totally ignorant and selfish. Unfortunately! :-(


That is bordering on offensive IMO. Just because you live in a bad neighbourhood doesn't mean all Spanish people are badly behaved, but it sounds like that is what you are implying. Please tell me I've misunderstood you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> That is bordering on offensive IMO. Just because you live in a bad neighbourhood doesn't mean all Spanish people are badly behaved, but it sounds like that is what you are implying. Please tell me I've misunderstood you!


It sounds like that is how she sees her neighbours, dont worry about it  Its not important!

Jo xxx


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

Hoho, just a second. I never said that all Spanish people are like that. I was just talking about my neighbourhood. So don't quote me wrong and tell me I am offensive, because I am not. I was just stating a fact about where I live. That's all.
Have a great day anyway!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Someone said the rubbish collection system here takes a bit of getting used to. Correct. But once you are used to it we think it works really well. My mother lives in Southampton and they get a collection once a fortnight and in the summer that is a real problem. Also they have bin snoopers. people who check that you are throwing away the correct rubbish in the correct coloured bin. They once through some cardboard in the wrong bin and the bin snoopers knowcked ont he door and gave them a warning. They are in their 80s but they were told if they make that mistake again they face prosecution. Unbelievable. We think the Spanish way is far better and it works very well where we are.


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not dog poo again, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There are so many posts about dog poo, if you really want to talk about it please use the search thingies and you'll have hours of entertaining reading laid out before you
> 
> ...


Ah, the scourge of doggie doodah rears its smelly head again! No wonder my ''tongue-in-poo'' look at the habits of of cats and dogs is so popular on my website. Probably the most-read article of all, in fact - especially in vet weather.  

Sorry Jojo, I know you cringe at my dreadful jokes.  Just one more before I go...

What do you get if you pour boiling water down the toilet? Answer: A hot flush.[/B]


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Donna773 said:


> What do you get if you pour boiling water down the toilet? Answer: A hot flush.[/B]


I dont need boiling water or a toilet to get one of those 

Jo xxx


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

Donna773 said:


> Ah, the scourge of doggie doodah rears its smelly head again! No wonder my ''tongue-in-poo'' look at the habits of of cats and dogs is so popular on my website. Probably the most-read article of all, in fact - especially in vet weather.
> 
> Sorry Jojo, I know you cringe at my dreadful jokes.  Just one more before I go...
> 
> What do you get if you pour boiling water down the toilet? Answer: A hot flush.[/B]


Hang on, I started this thread to compare the respective refuse collecting procedures of Britain and Spain. With one or two exceptions, the overwhelming verdict seems to be that the Spanish system is better. Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Donna773 said:


> Hang on, I started this thread to compare the respective refuse collecting procedures of Britain and Spain. With one or two exceptions, the overwhelming verdict seems to be that the Spanish system is better. Is that a fair assessment?



IMO YES!!!!!.... quicker and cheaper!


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> IMO YES!!!!!.... quicker and cheaper!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


agreed:clap2:


now if anyone can tell me how to persuade the kids to do their bit & take it to the bins without moaning I'd be eternally grateful


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Donna773 said:


> Hang on, I started this thread to compare the respective refuse collecting procedures of Britain and Spain. With one or two exceptions, the overwhelming verdict seems to be that the Spanish system is better. Is that a fair assessment?


Yes.
Ps I forgot to mention in other posts, and no one else has mentioned, that the chemists have a bin where you should throw all unused and out of date medicine to be safely recycled.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes.
> Ps I forgot to mention in other posts, and no one else has mentioned, that the chemists have a bin where you should throw all unused and out of date medicine to be safely recycled.



I've never seen a bin in or by a chemist????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've never seen a bin in or by a chemist????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Like this one Jo










PS Like that woman's top!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Like this one Jo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, cant say I've noticed those - but that doesnt mean that they werent there. 


Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> IMO YES!!!!!.... quicker and cheaper!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


absolutely... the lovely bin men come every single night (apart from xmas eve and new years eve).. they pull up, say hello to the dogs and empty the bin at midnight on the dot. AND.. if you have anything big to get rid of, just dump it next to the bin (they insist after dark)...the bin men then report to the depot that something big needs collecting and a woman turns up in a little truck the next day an disposes of it... its fantastic and a million times better than the UK system.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh that's what they're for!!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Like this one Jo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, we've got them too !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Leroy Merlin and most of the hypermarkets also have bins for depositing used batteries.


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

*What does Spanish Council Tax cover?*

Someone has commented on my Grumpy Old Gran article about rubbish collection asking: ''What does your Spanish Council Tax cover - and is your Communal Trash area due to serving Flats?'' 

Can any Forum members help me with an answer?

The comment adds: ''Where I live now, Alltwen (outskirts of Swansea), I pay £110pcm but that includes all the emergency services etc that come with the Council. + they do take any amount of rubbish away that I put out (touch wood).

''But I agree, the UK is p###ing a lot of people off. What are the downsides to Spain by the way?''

_I think we're looking at a new thread to answer that one!_


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Donna773 said:


> Someone has commented on my Grumpy Old Gran article about rubbish collection asking: ''What does your Spanish Council Tax cover - and is your Communal Trash area due to serving Flats?''
> 
> Can any Forum members help me with an answer?
> 
> ...


Where we live, we get a separate bill for rubbish collection (basura de vivienda) every three months at the same time as the water bill. It is about €18 a quarter. The charge for sewerage disposal and drainage (_alcantarillado_) is invoiced once a year and is about €150.

The closest equivalent to the British council tax is the IBI, "Impuesto sobre Bienes Inmuebles" - a tax on the value of your property. The amount depends on your location and the size of the property and it can be paid annually or monthly on direct debit. Ours is about €300 a year on a 3-bed detached house.

So if you add them all up - IBI, rubbish, sewerage and water - for us it comes to about €620 a year, which is about a third of what we paid when we left the UK in 2008.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't forget your 'Council Tax' in the UK covered a lot more than it does here in Spain.

Included in what you paid the council was things like social services, ambulance, police etc.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We pay a little over €400 pa, and that seems to include rubbish (and skip for garden rubbish), street lighting, and they come around every other year cutting a fire break in the mountain infront of us. They also look after the public areas like the kids playground, the boules pitch and an exercise equipment site they installed last year

Water varies for us because of the pool and summer evaporation, but is between €25 per quarter with one larger one at €40/50

We dont get an additional sewerage bill, but people have to pay about €200 every 5 years or so to have the tank emptied if they have been throwing nasty chemicals etc down the loo regularly


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Don't forget your 'Council Tax' in the UK covered a lot more than it does here in Spain.
> 
> Included in what you paid the council was things like social services, ambulance, police etc.


But doesn't the IBI include an element that goes to the autonomous community or provincial government for that?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's a link to where you can take bulbs of various types to be recycled
Ambilamp, asociación para el reciclaje de bombillas y fluorescentes | Recogida | Puntos de reciclado
If you don't want to go round to each recyling bin, save it all up and go to the "Punto Limpio", "Punto Verde"or whatever it is in your area where they will take all of the stuff together


----------

